# Was That Talent Plus???????



## srafiqny (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello guys,

i already had f2f interview with cosmetic department manager and cosmetic company manager, on my last interview manager told me that company exc call me for ph interview. i was on the specktra like crazy for last night till 2pm searching talent plus. what i found its about one hour ph interview base on personality and secnario questions etc. i prepared myself base on that.

so i got call from prescriptive and the lady seems really nice, she asked me if i have time to talk to her, i said yesss( why not)...then she asked me what is my work history, then what do you know about priscriptives what you like in prescriptives and btw that she talk most about skin products that how great they are and so you want part time evening and i said yes.
it was all going very good, i think she seems in a hurry and then she said ok macys manager asked me to call you so i'll get back to them and then they will contact you in coulpe of days.

now my question is this really talent plus ph interview? does it or kind of it happened to anybodyelse, what happend did you get hired or not. both macys managers seems to impress from me they like me, but i'm so confused after this ph interview. what you guys think on this?

thanks


----------



## srafiqny (Mar 3, 2009)

need some thoughts guys...come on


----------



## darkwater_soul (Mar 3, 2009)

No, that was not your talent plus. Talent plus is a series of questions they ask you to gauge your honesty, value, leadership and so on. They will tell you that they are talent plusing you beforehand, and the person giving the tp will not be allowed to interact with you on your answers, or answer your questions. Beleieve me, you'll know. lol.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_No, that was not your talent plus. Talent plus is a series of questions they ask you to gauge your honesty, value, leadership and so on. They will tell you that they are talent plusing you beforehand, and the person giving the tp will not be allowed to interact with you on your answers, or answer your questions. Beleieve me, you'll know. lol._

 
Right.  I did it and it lasted about 20 mins.  It's kind of rapid fire.  They ask a BUNCH of questions, most of which are either or kind of questions.  For example, "would you say that you are more comfortable working with people or processes?"  Like Darkwater said, they don't respond to your answers they just make a note of what you've said and move on to the next question.  They will not elaborate when they ask a question nor will they allow you to.  At the end I was asked if I had anything to add or mention that was not covered in the question portion.  That was about it.  I was told that my answers would be evaluated and that I would hear from them if I was a good fit.


----------



## srafiqny (Mar 3, 2009)

hmmm...so what you guys think should i contact the macys manager and ask the follow up, andlet her know about the call or just wait for their call. and what was the need of this extra ph call fom cosmetic company anyway if it was not talent plus, do they usually call like this too????????


----------



## kiddles412 (Jan 19, 2013)

My interviews were Wednesday and Thursday. Today is Saturday. Talent Plus has not called yet... anyone have any advice?


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jan 26, 2013)

Srafigny...  The call from the brand was probably an Account Coordinator.  To work at most counters, you will be interviewed and approved by both the store AND whatever line/brand you will be working for.  Sometimes I've seen Talent Plus take place first, sometimes they'll do it after the interviews.  Usually someone from the store or brand will ask if a certain time is okay for Talent Plus to call you and you'll know exactly when they'll call so you'll know to be free.  Good luck!


----------

